# need help how to get back all the photos in my folder was changed to file type



## asiong (Apr 30, 2013)

First if i post this in the wrong section to all the staff here please moved my topic in the right section thanks.

i need help how to get back all my photos in the folder changed to file type







Before i have 4 folders in my memory card NAME: Images , Video clips , songs , movies
then i try to transfer all the photos from my memory card to my computer
now i connect my memory card to the storage device of my computer using my card reader
to copy all the pictures in my memory card and transfer all the photos to my computer
but i make some mistakes i restart my computer and i forgot to click "SAFELY REMOVE HARDWARE"


after restarting my computer some message like this show in my monitor:


Checking file system on E: The type of the file system is FAT.
One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. Volume Serial Number is 0A34-16CA
Unrecoverable error in folder \Documents\divers. Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? Yes 705036288 bytes in 43 recovered files. Windows has made corrections to the file system.


when i see that message show in my screen i do not click anything in my keyboard
i mean i do not click Y OR N but after that error message show in my screen my computer
automatic go to my desktop i dont know why first i do not click anything.


Now i go to my computer to check all the files in my memory card
then i see my Images and Videos FOLDER changed to a FILE type 
and i try to open my 2 FOLDER changed to FILE type to check all my photos and videos
inside in that folder if still there but i cannot open the file
when i click open this message show in my screen:


(Open With: Choose the program you want to open this file)


i try to choose some program in the list to open that FILE but the file still not open.


i see this BOOTEX.LOG in my memory card but before i don't have that BOOTEX.LOG in my memory card
and another one i save all my pictures in my Images folder i think i have 400 pictures in that folder and 20 videos
in my Video clips folder but after that 2 folders changed now to a FILE type my images file have only 64.0 KB
and my video clips have only 32.0 KB size??


Anyway here some good news for me some folders in my memory card like my SONGS and MOVIES folders still there and working fine i have problem only in my 2 folder NAME: Images and Video clips because that 2 folders changed to FILE type


My question now how to solve this problem any suggestion tips , tutorials or what program i need to use to fixed this problem?


all the pictures and videos i save in my Images and Video clips folder in my memory card
is very important to me. i hope you can help me to get and back all the photos and videos i have in my 2 folders changed to file type.


and last if anyone here have the same problem like this before and know how to solve this problem
please help me to save all my pictures thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol Wut. This is your first post on a photography forum in the lighting and hardwear section? Clearly this is NOT the right section, or even forum. 

Chances are if I could physically sit down with your computer, I could fix it. MAYBE someone here might be able to help you, but this isn't a particularly auspicious forum in regards to computer repair.


----------



## Edsport (Apr 30, 2013)

Maybe try a system restore...


----------



## tecboy (May 1, 2013)

You operating system is not recognizing your files.  This is too complicated.  If I tell you step by step, it may screws up you computer.  Go to nearest computer technician or a repair-shop.  I'm sure they will help you to get your files back.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 1, 2013)

Can your camera see the images if you put the card back in?


----------



## Rafterman (May 1, 2013)

Here is the part where things got screwed up...



> Unrecoverable error in folder \Documents\divers. Convert folder  to file  (Y/N)? Yes Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? Yes 705036288  bytes in 43  recovered files. Windows has made corrections to the file  system.



This is why it's SO important to click on the "remove hardware" icon in Windows before you disconnect any memory card, USB thumb drive, etc. It was telling you there was an error with the folder. You should have first let Windows try to repair the folder for you and see if it could recover the damaged files. Instead, you told it to go ahead and convert the folders and lost data to a file. You should have replied "N" to both of those questions it asked you. 705036288 bytes is about 672 megabytes, which is almost enough to fill a blank CD. You lost a LOT of data. The fact that your images file is only 64KB and the video clips file is only 32KB in size confirms that everything in those folders is lost. There is no easy way (if there's even a way at all) to convert files back to folders once Windows has changed them.

Here's the only potentially helpful thing I found for you: how do i convert file to folders

You can try using recovery software, but there's no guarantee it will work.

Here's some info about the bootex.log file that you have now and why it appeared: What is bootex.log? and what if its in a memory stick? - Yahoo! Answers

Basically, when Windows ran the check on the damaged files, this log file was created as a result.

Sorry for the loss of your pictures and videos. I hope you have some luck in trying to recover them, but I wouldn't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Garbz (May 2, 2013)

Rafterman said:


> This is why it's SO important to click on the "remove hardware" icon in Windows before you disconnect any memory card, USB thumb drive, etc.



Actually that hasn't really been an issue since computers started identifying removable hardware and disabling write caching. Unless you pull the card while you're physically copying to or from, in which case you never really wanted your data to begin with.


----------



## asiong (May 2, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Can your camera see the images if you put the card back in?



i forgot to say i am using only the camera of my cellphone with my memory card for taking pictures and videos.
yes after trying to transfer all the photos and videos in my memory card to my computer then when i got this error or problem
i back my memory card to my cellphone to check also all my files. but i can't open my Images and Video clips folders
when i try to open this 2 folders this message show in my cellphone "File format not supported" i think the reason why i can't open this 2 folders because this 2 folders was already changed now to FILE type and i have also this in my memory card now BOOTEX.LOG but before i don't have that BOOTEX.LOG in my memory card. but my other folders in my memory card not changed and still in the folder format like my songs and movies folders are working fine i mean all my mp3 files and movies in that folders are still working and i can open also the songs and movies folders i have problem only in my Images and Video clips folders i cant open this folders to check if all my photos and video is still there in my folders.


sir @Rafterman i found and i copy only this in other forum:



> Checking file system on E: The type of the file system is FAT.
> One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended that you continue.
> Windows will now check the disk. Volume Serial Number is 0A34-16CA
> Unrecoverable error in folder \Documents\divers. Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? Yes 705036288 bytes in 43 recovered files. Windows has made corrections to the file system.




because i have the same problem with him and i see also some message like this in my monitor when i restart my computer.
but when i see this message in my screen i don't click anything in my keyboard i mean i don't click Y OR N but after that message show in my screen my computer automatic go to my desktop.

i have also my own BOOTEX.LOG in my memory card now but i can't copy the message in my BOOTEX.LOG
because my memory card is not connected now to my computer because i don't have card reader now.




> 705036288 bytes is about 672 megabytes, which is almost enough to fill a blank CD. You lost a LOT of data. The fact that your images file is only 64KB and the video clips file is only 32KB in size confirms that everything in those folders is lost




so this 705036288 bytes is not mine and not in my memory card or in my computer but your correct i have many photos in my Images folders but i don't know why my images file is only 64KB.

anyway if anyone here have the same problem like this before and know how to solve this problem
i hope you can help me to solve my problem and save all my photos thanks


----------



## asiong (May 2, 2013)

Garbz said:


> Rafterman said:
> 
> 
> > This is why it's SO important to click on the "remove hardware" icon in Windows before you disconnect any memory card, USB thumb drive, etc.
> ...



i think this is the reason why i got this problem because i restart my computer 
and i forgot to click the "SAFELY REMOVE HARDWARE"
but in my case after i connect my memory card to the storage device of my computer
using my card reader i don't start to copy all my photos and videos in my memory card to transfer in my computer.
i try to restart my computer first and i forgot to click safely remove hardware while my memory card is still connected in my computer then after restarting my pc i have see some error message like this in my screen



> Checking file system on E: The type of the file system is FAT.
> One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended that you continue.
> Windows will now check the disk. Volume Serial Number is 0A34-16CA
> Unrecoverable error in folder \Documents\divers. Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? Yes 705036288 bytes in 43 recovered files. Windows has made corrections to the file system.




and after that i don't now why my Images and Video clips folders was changed to file type


----------



## Garbz (May 3, 2013)

asiong said:


> i think this is the reason why i got this problem because i restart my computer



Unless you restarted by hitting the reset button on the case this won't be the case. If windows is told to shutdown or restart or any such activity it will close all open applications, flush on remaining writes to disk and then kill all running processes before powering off. You don't need to unmount a device when restarting a computer the normal way. And this includes older computers which didn't disable write caching either.


----------



## asiong (May 3, 2013)

i see in my case no message show in my monitor i need to restart my computer to run the chkdsk or scandisk. 
i just try only to restart my computer and i do not click the restart button in my cpu i just click the start button in my desktop then click turn of computer and then click the restart button but in the sad story after restaring my computer i don't know why some error message like this show in my screen:
Checking file system on E: The type of the file system is FAT.
_and after that i don't know why my 2 folders in my memory card was changed now to file type
anyway sir you have any idea how to solve this problem? or if its any posible software can i use to back my folder changed to file type and back to the original old folder? or what i need to do to recover and get back all my photos inside in that folder thanks

_


----------



## Garbz (May 4, 2013)

Have a read at this link. It may be able to help you: 7 Ways To Recover CHK Files Created by CHKDSK and SCANDISK ? Raymond.CC


----------



## asiong (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys i just want to say thank you for all the people who read and reply in this topic i really appreciate your help guys to solve this problem. 


Anyway I'm so happy to say i solve my problem now guys.
i used this program called "ZAR or Zero Assumption Recovery version 9.2"


how i solve this problem?


First: i download the ZAR 9.2 and i install this software in my Drive:C


2nd: i just want to recover only all the photos and videos in my 2 folders changed to file type in my memory card. the name of this 2 folders was converted now to file type is: "Images and Video clips" folders.


so after i download and i install this software i connect my memory card to the storage device of my computer using my card reader and the drive or the letter of my memory card is letter: F or Drive: (F 


then after that i open the Zero Assumption Recovery software and i choose the "Image Recovery (Free)" option to recover my files. then i scan the drive letter of my memory card in Drive:F and this software is very fast because i finish to scan my memory card i think in 5 minutes only.


3rd: after my scan is finish i see 2219 files in the list of my ROOT folder
and i save all this 2219 files i recover in my Local Disk (D or drive


then after i finish to recover and save all my files in my drive
i close this software and i go to my drive to check all the files i recover


here the result of all the files i recover. 


first of all i just want to recover only all the photos and videos inside in my 2 folders changed to file type.


so in my 2219 files i recover i copy only my 702 photos because this photos is very important to me. this 702 photos is the all photos inside in my "Images folder" was changed to file type. and i forgot to say i see also some of the photos i already deleted in my memory card but this is not important to me now because i have already the copy of that photos so this is the reason why i deleted this photos in my memory card. i just want to say only i recover also some of the photos i already deleted in my memory card. and i copy also all the videos i recover but all the videos i recover is not working anyway i have the copy of that 44 videos in my desktop so this video is not important to me now because i have the copy of that videos.


i recover 2219 files and the reason why i save only the 702 photos because some of the photos i recover i have already the copy of that photos so this is the reason why i deleted some of this photos and i save only 702 in my photos because i want to recover only this 702 photos in my folders changed to file type because i don't have the copy of this 702 photos


the total result: i have 2219 files i recover and i save only the 702 of my photos and in this 702 photos i saved i have some problem only in my 14 photos all this 14 photos have Thumbnails but the problem when i try to open my 8 photos i can't view the photos i mean when i click open i see only "Drawing failed" and no photos show in my "windows picture and fax viewer" and the other 6 photos have also the Thumbnails but when i open this 6 photos i can view the photos in my "windows picture and fax viewer" but the problem the photos show only the half of photos and the other half of photos is have problem i see only the blank with gray backround for example in the left side of photos is ok without problem but in the right side of the photos i see only blank with gray color. another problem all the video i recover is not working i mean i can't play all the videos i recover but in my case this video is not important to me because i have already the copy of that video in my desktop but the "Good News" is in the total of 702 photos i saved the 688 of this photos is working fine without any problem the photos have Thumbnails and i can view also the full size of my 688 photos.


so in total 2219 files i recover and i save only 702 photos and the 688 of my photos 100 % working i recover perfect this 688 photos without any problem but the other 14 photos is not working and have some problem and also all the 44 videos i recover is not working but the good news this software 100 percent can recover your photos in the folders changed to file type.


NOTE: first of all guys i am not promoting this software i just want to share only my experience about how to solve this problem and what software i use
so i post some tutorials how to recover your photos in the folder changed to file type to help some people have the same problem like this and if you search in internet guys you will see many people have the problem about the folders changed to file type and many of this people searching for the software can solve this problem but in my research i cannot see any user solve this problem and if you read some topic in other forum about this problem no user solve this problem so if i am correct i think i am the first user solve the problem about the folders changed to file type.


To all people have problem like this about how to recover your photos in the folders changed to file type you can try this "Zero Assumption Recovery" to recover your photos i will recommended that software because i try this software to recover and get back all the photos in my folders was changed to file type. and another one just like what i said before i also recover some of the photos i already deleted in my memory card so if you accidentally deleted your photos and you want to recover your photos you can also try this software.. Zero Assumption Recovery is very nice software and another good news guys the "Image Recovery (Free)" options of this software is 100 percent free (tested and 95% working)..


and last guys if you have problem about computer and internet don't give up always remember nothing impossible in this computer world you need only this 5 things..


1. search
2. read
3. don't be shy to ask question
4. take your time
5. wait until you see the correct and right answer in your question


you know guys many people say this problem is not easy to solve and some other user said just quit and give up because this problem is impossible to solve or no one program can solve this problem but i don't give up guys if you see i got this problem in april 6 and the date now is june 4 see guys i searching in almost 2 months until i found the answer how to solve this problem. so i just want to say only if you have problem in computer and if this files is very important to you don't give up!! because nothing impossible in this computer world!!.. 


anyway i just want to say thank you again to all the user reply in this topic i really appreciate your reply guys for trying to help me to solve this problem anyway i am so happy now guys because i solved my problem now thank you again guys godbless


----------

